
Classifying White Blood Cells with Deep Learning (Code and Data Included) - dhruvp
https://blog.athelas.com/classifying-white-blood-cells-with-convolutional-neural-networks-2ca6da239331#906118
======
dhruvp
Hi! Author here - happy to hear any feedback on what we could've done better
and answer any questions. Thanks HN!

